# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Bridge ZTE ZXHN H168N HOL VDSL

## morris13

καλημερα παιδια χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια κιολας,

εχω vdsl στη hol και θελω να κανω bridge απο vdsl μοντεμ zte της hol σε ενα δικο μου αλλα δεν εχει πουθενα επιλογη για κατι τετοιο στο zte η ειναι απενεργοποιημενες τη εννοω:
αν δειτε το μενου στο network --> WAN --> VDSL WAN CONNECTION δεν εχει επιλογη για new connection η να τροποποιησεις τη ηδη υπαρχων απο τη hol να το αλλαξεις δλδ. σε bridge και δεν εχει πουθενα αλλου καποια παρομοια ρυθμιση αν και απο εκει θα γινετε κανονικα, στη hol μου λενε οτι δεν ξερουν η οτι οτι επιλογες εχω αυτες μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω ουτε απομακρυσμενα λενε δεν μπορουνε να το κανουν αυτο δεν εχουν δυνατοτητα, οτι ναναι μαλλον στο firmware που βαλανε στο ρουτερ δεν εχουνε ενεργοποιηση την επιλογη για bridge υπαρχει απο αλλου που μπορεις να το κανεις εχετε δει κατι το εχετε ψαξει μπορειτε να βοηθησετε?

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερω

----------


## Mr Arkadin

Καλησπέρα. Τελικά το VDSL modem που δινει η HOL μπαινει σε bridge mode;

----------


## picar

απο οτι ειδα οχι δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα για RFC-1483  ή Bridge Mode

----------

